# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Xaml question - Metro App

## brad jones

Okay, this is a basic 101 level question....

I've created a metro app. On my screen I have a rectangle. I put a text box on top of the rectangle. 

In the designer, this looks great (left side of image). When I run the app, the text is not displayed in the rectangle - it moves (right side of image).

Question 1 - what is the right way to display text within a rectangle and make sure the two stick together?
Question 2 - if the way I am doing it is okay, then what am I doing wrong...  :Smilie: 



```
<Rectangle HorizontalAlignment="Left" Height="164" Margin="1019,343,0,0" Stroke="Black" VerticalAlignment="Top" Width="265" StrokeThickness="6" RadiusX="35" RadiusY="35">
   <Rectangle.Fill>
      <LinearGradientBrush EndPoint="0.5,1" StartPoint="0.5,0">
         <GradientStop Color="Black"/>
         <GradientStop Color="#FF6167DE" Offset="1"/>
      </LinearGradientBrush>
    </Rectangle.Fill>
</Rectangle>
<TextBlock HorizontalAlignment="Center" Margin="960,116,24,0" TextWrapping="Wrap" VerticalAlignment="Center" Height="118" Width="233" FontSize="36" TextAlignment="Center" Foreground="#FFF2FD00">
    <Run Text="YOU SOLVED "/>
    <LineBreak/>
    <Run Text="THE PUZZLE!"/>
</TextBlock>
```

----------


## brad jones

I have a second XAML question..... 

I have a button that I've overlayed onto part of an image. This will let me make that part of the image clickable. (Again, if there is a better way to do this, let me know). 

I've made the button completely transparent so the user doesn't see it. What I can't figure out is what settings to change so that when the button is clicked, the button remains transparent. Right now when clicked, it goes white. Is there a setting to turn that clicked color of the button to transparent?

I've not had time to code in a while, so it is fun getting back into it. As you can see, while I can handle the C#, the interface stuff isn't my thing... yet.

Thanks,

Brad!

----------


## Quizton

hello,

i didnt see a click event in the xaml .. maybe throw in a box and add Click event and do onmouseup for action in c#

im not very advanced as i just began using xaml too but noticed its been a few days

----------

